

Inevitabilities - AlexMuir
http://www.alexmuir.com/2012/07/inevitabilities/

======
Paul_S
They are all totally meaningless without defining time scales. If you wait
long enough the sun will burn out.

Anyway, those 'Inevitabilities' don't sound inevitable to me. For example the
broadcast TV one - the programs might be streamed rather than broadcast but a
lot of them (debates, entertainment) will be streamed live and they will be
produced by broadcast corporations so they're not going anywhere.

~~~
quanticle
_The internet is going to pose a serious threat to the established political
system. Politicians whose livelihoods and power are threatened by this will
act in their self-interest, but disguised as the national interest._

This seems even less plausible than the broadcast TV one. "The Internet" is
not a homogenous mass. It's not even a mass at all. It's a tool used by
existing groups to coordinate and push their issues more efficiently. Yes,
some groups can use the Internet more effectively than others. That, however,
does not imply that the Internet will revolutionize politics.

